# GREX 6



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

finally my brake arrived...... 








GREX 6 with 355mm rotors


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Very nice....:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice...How good are they? Been looking at the Grex brake kit of late...could you please send me a PM with more details if possible?

Rgds,

Suhail


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Sweet; how much?


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> Sweet; how much?



Lol ...that's what i wanted to ask too  although via PM..don't ask why


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

about 1300 ish from nengun


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> about 1300 ish from nengun


blimey, on a par with AP, then?

Quality of finish looks good - how do they perform??


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

z3gga said:


> Lol ...that's what i wanted to ask too  although via PM..don't ask why


Done it for you. You can forget that PM now!!! 

Hmmmm; £1300. From a non-uk based supplier. Plus maybe customs. 

Not totally convinced.


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> Done it for you. You can forget that PM now!!!
> 
> Hmmmm; £1300. From a non-uk based supplier. Plus maybe customs.
> 
> Not totally convinced.


Hmmm, neither am i...Quite pricey...Anyone know how much the Brembo F50 brake kit costs??


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

z3gga said:


> Hmmm, neither am i...Quite pricey...Anyone know how much the Brembo F50 brake kit costs??


i think the price of Brembo F50 series (355mm rotors) are much more higher than this.....


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

I bought these just before christmas and they were quite a bit more than £1300.There are more pics in the Gallery section started by myself.

The brakes feel really good quality and the finish is really high.The callipers arent monoblock ones but do perform pretty well.From cold they are similar to the OEM GTR brakes, when warm they really inspire confidence even in a car of such weight.

The discs are superb with alloy bells which are bolted on but also sucured by lugs of some type at the rear.

I get a little squeel from cold but it does disapear once they are starting to warm up

The pads are a fast road pad which i havent tried on a track so im not sure in that instance.

Fitting was very easy and everything fitted well, everything was present that i needed including tiewraps, plastic sheithing etc...

For me theymight not be really woth it as i could have spent my money more wisely but guys who track their car then im sure they will get you out of a few sticky moments.

But hell whocars they look great.....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I've got the same kit combined with the 4 pot rear kit. The balance and feel is superb.










The F50 kit on my other car has more all out stopping power, but I prefer the Greddy kit for a predominantly road biased car.


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Bean said:


> I've got the same kit combined with the 4 pot rear kit. The balance and feel is superb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Bean!! IS that yours as well???  ...Stunning


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

.....nice


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

z3gga said:


> Bean!! IS that yours as well???  ...Stunning


Thanks 

It's a sort of 'work in progress' that started about a year ago.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave...so you reckon the F50 are better/stronger? I need new brakes ASAP but I have no clue what to get. The best combos I've tried are all way over my budget 

I would love to try a Brembo 6-pot & 4-pot Lotus rear combo....I think that could be the best...but the costs....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bean said:


> I've got the same kit combined with the 4 pot rear kit. The balance and feel is superb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice lowered spoiler . . . style,style. 

what breaks to buy for the GTR?, is allways a difficult question to answer, considering the diffrent useage and proprieties for each break-maker.

What about the discs, wich are better in cold use? 

this one: drilled holes










or yours. 










The material is the same , isn't it?

I like the polished four or six-pots.


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

yes mister Bean thats a really nice GTR 

what kind of bonnet does it have ?


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Bean, any more pics on that beauty!?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

yes bean more pics, iv seen it on your gallery thing before though, wonder whos it was, is it MP3?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Who makes the GREX Calipers and discs?

When the discs wear, what can you use as replacements? They look like AP calipers.

Drilled discs are crap and a complete waste of time, they will crack around the drilled holes in no time. Grooved are much better, the best I've tried are AP's T2 sine wave discs.

Regards
Nito


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nito....they are made by Alcon I believe.

Check a top selling UK tuning magzine for more pictures of Bean's MP3 (soon)


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

jlck, Lovely looking brakes.

Dino, have you tried the StopTech big brake kit? IMOH a stunning kit!

Bean, That's a lovely looking car chap!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

DCD, i thought they werent made by Alcon but were similar. The Alcons are monoblocks arent they????? I have been trying to find out who makes them for Grex without getting further forward.. Can someone confirm..Cheerss


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

isn't it Trust who makes the distribution and the production for Grex and Alcon?

http://www.trust-power.com/03grex/index.html


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Trust = GReddy = Grex = Gracer they all come from the same stable mate.  

Its supposed to be different for different parts but i get lost along the way, gracer is bodywork.....


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

DCD said:


> Nito....they are made by Alcon I believe.
> 
> Check a top selling UK tuning magzine for more pictures of Bean's MP3 (soon)


The older versions were definately made by Alcon, but i don't believe these new ones are. The latest Alcon skyline kit is a monoblock caliper.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Dave...so you reckon the F50 are better/stronger? I need new brakes ASAP but I have no clue what to get. The best combos I've tried are all way over my budget
> 
> I would love to try a Brembo 6-pot & 4-pot Lotus rear combo....I think that could be the best...but the costs....


Hi Dino,
The F50 kit on the blue car has 370mm Rdd rotors so it's probably not exactly a fair comparison but they definitely have more 'power' than the 355mm Grex 6-pot.
Having said that though, I still prefer the Grex kit for a road car because the feel and balance is superb.

I'm now struggling to decide what to do with the blue car - I'm going for 8-pot / 4-pot but can't decide which make.

Thanks for the comments - still work in progress - but DCD says he'll take some pics when it's finished, so I can't wait to see those 

For those who asked - it's a Top Secret bonnet and the rear wing mounts are Do-Luck and it is MP3


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Bean said:


> and it is MP3


Didn't know Nissan were into that? Think I'll stick to my ipod tho, its loads smaller


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

lol


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Bean said:


> Hi Dino,
> The F50 kit on the blue car has 370mm Rdd rotors so it's probably not exactly a fair comparison but they definitely have more 'power' than the 355mm Grex 6-pot.
> Having said that though, I still prefer the Grex kit for a road car because the feel and balance is superb.
> 
> ...


i think this you should go for the nxt plan.....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh if only....

al/mg body and titanium pistons....I think I just wet my pants!!

Add some race 4-pots at the back and you have the best braking set up on the planet

(these however require maintenance)


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't think the above ones (not the Brembo's) arn't made by Alcon, I had the Alcons front & rear on mine, the calipers were different, as were the bells.

Wern't the later ones made in house?

Dino - how about some Porsche calipers, IIRC the GT3 ones can be modified to fit quite easily & are fairly cheap...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Could be an alternative I guess but I would never have a Porsche logo on a GTR! (plus they are actually made by Brembo)


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

If you pick the right ones they just have the Brembo logo's 

Some nice big yellow calipers would look fantastic!

I've seen them going for circa £5/600 on Ebay too, makes it very cheap then!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

you guys saw this one before? it's ALCON XT (NASCAR used) only 4pots but very big pistons. MY bro was using this last time because of the pistons too big even the original master brake pump can't support for it.....


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Thats another option - some ex race car brakes...

How about some huge water cooled AP's Dino?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

jlck said:


> i think this you should go for the nxt plan.....



Woah!
Nice


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

how much are those 8-pots - beautiful engineering:smokin:


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

Bean said:


> I'm now struggling to decide what to do with the blue car - I'm going for 8-pot / 4-pot but can't decide which make.



Endless   mmmmmmmmm


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

duka said:


> how much are those 8-pots - beautiful engineering:smokin:


You don't want to know 

-C- .... the GTR is a heavy car but water cooling would be overkill


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Ive been looking into changing my AP's for the alcons front and rear from PWR in australia!! around £3.5k all in for 6 pot 365mm monobloc fronts and 4 pot 335mm monobloc rears 




























Mike


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

my brother M3 is using this type of brake......it is superb...


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

kirbz said:


> Ive been looking into changing my AP's for the alcons front and rear from PWR in australia!! around £3.5k all in for 6 pot 365mm monobloc fronts and 4 pot 335mm monobloc rears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've fitted that kit to 2 cars and it is a lovely caliper, no flex at all.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Cord - can you not knock up something similar on the nightshift??

cash waiting....


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Actually it's a job on the back burner! I've half made a monblock version of the AP 6pot. But due to it being monoblock it was very time consuming to machine. It's something i was planning on re-visiting when I've a bit more time. LOL, don't know when the f*ck that will be!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Cord - just you keep that candle burning at both ends getting Mr C's car finished and my monoblocks for collection at TOTB5


----------

